
Google working to bring JavaScript app support to Fuchsia operating system - tlrobinson
https://www.androidpolice.com/2019/03/19/google-working-to-bring-javascript-app-support-to-fuschia/
======
tlrobinson
For those not aware of Fuchsia (I wasn't) it's a "capability-based operating
system currently being developed by Google"
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Fuchsia](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Fuchsia)

